# What do you do with the Sephora bags?



## Aprill (Mar 14, 2007)

I was wondering, for the gals that shop at Sephora, what do you do with the black bag or box they give u? I got soooo many of those darn bags, and have no use for them. So what do you use your bag for?


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 14, 2007)

I use them for old makeup that I don't use anymore, makeup sponges, &amp; jewelry when I go on vacation.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 14, 2007)

i use them for travel mainly (like jewlery and stuff like that).

i dont have too many of them, but i have a couple other stuff like that that i put some lavender in and then put them in my sock drawer. i have a use for them and nice smelling socks at the same time.


----------



## mblake (Mar 14, 2007)

i use mine for toiletries when i travel.


----------



## anne7 (Mar 14, 2007)

I tossed it. I'm trying to get better about throwing things away, and I already have travel bags for toiletries, so it's just clutter to me. =]


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2007)

i saved like, one or two, but that's it. i threw the others out.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 14, 2007)

I use the black boxes for MU storage, and I have like 2-3 bags sitting around... Not using the bags for anything LOL!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 14, 2007)

I have only gotten one bag - because I have any shopped there once! I like to keep things like that normally, but I am starting to accumulate WAY too much crap LOL!


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 14, 2007)

I sometimes get the bags, even though I always ask for a box with my order. This past order I got the CUTEST little box. It's black and white striped and has a magnetized top that folds/closes over it. I'm using it for my non-expensive jewelry.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 14, 2007)

i don't order much online, so i just keep the few i have for makeup, jewelry, espeically when i'm on holidays. one contains my brushes.

i use the paper bags from the shops as a garbage.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 14, 2007)

I threw a few out and I've saved a few too. They kinda pile up though and I have no use for them. I have like a shaving kit bag I use for toiletries when I travel so I don't really need them for that.


----------



## han (Mar 14, 2007)

i trash them.. no use for them


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

lol. I collect them, but now they're just sitting there. Doing nothing. lol.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 14, 2007)

The shopping addict that i am, had too many, so I threw them out. The boxes, bags, everything. I have one bag in my purse from the latest purchase I made.


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 14, 2007)

hm... i should get a box instead of getting the bag..

the bag is sitting on my MU table, I guess i can use it for traveling..


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 14, 2007)

I absolutely hate clutter, so I have thrown them all away.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 14, 2007)

I would love to have one.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 14, 2007)

I use the gift box for jewelry.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 14, 2007)

I use them to hold things. The bags i use the most are victorias secret and i use them to put my papers like a filing drawer. lol


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 14, 2007)

Nothing! Cause i don't have any, we don't have Sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 14, 2007)

i put yankee tarts in them lol


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 14, 2007)

I usually recycle them. I mean to use them but never do.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 14, 2007)

Used to save them, but recently threw all of them out.


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 14, 2007)

I gave two of the smaller ones to my son and he put his toys and marbles in them. The big black one I have is holding all of my skin care and makeup samples that I haven't used yet!


----------

